# {h}space marines {w}orks.imperial guard



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

i have a ton of space marines that it is over kill id like to have an imperial guard army and orks look like fun to so if you want pics of how mine are painted send yuor emails but heres the list

35- black templar marines
20-jump pack marines
1-predator
1-demolisher
2-rhinos
14-ultra marines
14-scouts
10-20 blood angel marines
10-15 jump pack blood angels



alot of blood marine hq choices

tycho
lord of death
chaplain with jump pack
chaplain on bike
the two hq choices from dark vengeance box set

7 random chaos marines


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I have some Orks laying around I'm not using.


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

ok i kinda need more info then that but i would like to trade for orks like i said what are u intrested in tyhat i have and can u get pics and a list of what u have?


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Will get them tomorrow, where are you located?


----------



## jnaples33 (Dec 12, 2012)

new hampshire prolly going to have to mail them im assuming your prolly not around here but if you are thats a miracle lol.


----------



## BrotherTri (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey,

I am interested in 



> 10-20 blood angel marines
> 10-15 jump pack blood angels
> 
> alot of blood marine hq choices
> ...


I have 50 metal Steel Legion.


----------

